# Contains the F word, signal box to train driver ..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.





 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ray - just what words did you put into your search engine to find that one?

Second thoughts - I don't want to know!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> Ray - just what words did you put into your search engine to find that one?
> 
> Second thoughts - I don't want to know!


I don't!, I get stuff sent to me all the time, I just let you lot look at the ones that are suitable. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

